# Which way to go ?



## gredpe3 (Sep 23, 2014)

Anybody got one of them 3 jaw chucks with intergrated arbor,so you can run it on your Mill?I'm not certain I need a Lathe just yet.I have only had the Mill for a month or two.Everything I do is just for fun and experiment to see what I can do.Another option I think would be a Rotary Table and TailStock.Thoughts and comments are welcome.
Eddie


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 23, 2014)

gredpe3 said:


> Anybody got one of them 3 jaw chucks with intergrated arbor,so you can run it on your Mill?I'm not certain I need a Lathe just yet.I have only had the Mill for a month or two.Everything I do is just for fun and experiment to see what I can do.Another option I think would be a Rotary Table and TailStock.Thoughts and comments are welcome.
> Eddie



I've done turning on my mill (though not with that device).  It works, but it falls well short of the real thing.


----------



## gredpe3 (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes , my guess is you guys will advise me to quit procrastinating:whistle: and just get a Lathe to go with the Mill.
Eddie


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 23, 2014)

gredpe3 said:


> Yes , my guess is you guys will advise me to quit procrastinating:whistle: and just get a Lathe to go with the Mill.
> Eddie





   Of corse, You know yo wan't one. You need one. you can't live with out one. Just go buy one already. I lovespending some one elses money:roflmao:


----------



## chuckorlando (Sep 23, 2014)

My bridgeport will turn the heck out of some steel. Put the tool in the vice and use the knee as the carriage. But the lathe is so much better suited. I just used r8 collets to turn some small rod. You could use a rotab but finish will be harder on ya I think


----------



## darkzero (Sep 24, 2014)

You don't need a lathe, just lay your mill on it's back or side, there you go, mill converted to a lathe! 

But seriously, I have seen guys use chucks in their mills with a tool bit mounted in the vise. Not sure what they used to adapt the chuck whether it be a straight shank help in a collet & a chuck mounted on an arbor for the mill's taper. Do ghey actually sell these commercially? But the few that I saw the chucks didn't look big, 3" maybe 4"? Not sure a R8 taper would do too well with that large of a chuck.


----------



## davidh (Sep 24, 2014)

gredpe3 said:


> Yes , my guess is you guys will advise me to quit procrastinating:whistle: and just get a Lathe to go with the Mill.
> Eddie



yup !    more tools = more fun


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 24, 2014)

I can't think of a good reason not to buy a new tool.  Besides your mill needs another machine tool around so they can chat with each other when you're not in the shop, keeps them from getting bored.  )


----------



## george wilson (Sep 24, 2014)

Make a tall table to put beside your mill,like a doctor's examination table. Lay down on it when using the mill as a lathe. Problem solved,except for the need for a tailstock.


----------

